# energy bars



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

does anyone have a recipe on how to make  LTS energy bars


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry... what is LTS? :dunno:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My mom's recipe for:

*CROSS COUNTRY COOKIES*

1/2 cup margarine
1/2 cup peanut butter
1 cup white sugar
1 cup brown sugar
2 eggs
2 Tabsp milk
1 teasp vanilla
2 cups flour
dash of salt
1 teasp baking soda
1/4 cup chocolate chips
2 1/2 cups rolled oats
1/2 cup raisins

Beat margarine, peanut butter and sugars until creamy. Add eggs, 
mild and vanilla. Mix well. Add dry ingredients. Stir in oats, 
raisins and chocolate chips. Drop on lightly greased cookie sheet 
and bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes.

If you bake these on a "thin" cookie sheet, they come out fairly hard and make great "dipper" cookies (dip in milk, hot-chocolate, etc). When I bake on my insulated cookie-sheet, they come out a little more moist. I have modified the recipe with extra oats, milk, butter and fresh-ground pecans for an awesome taste. Also, replacing raisins with steamed currants is a very nice change. I use a stainless steel-siv (strainer), put the currants into the strainer and suspend over a pot of boiling water and wait for the currants to become very soft and tasty.

These cookies last a very long time in TupperWare containers with no signs of decay.

Any good and healthy cookie recipe can be turned into a "PowerBar" ...


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

If I could make one little suggestion. Go get yourself a tub of that flavored protein powder they sell in health stores. In vanilla or strawberry or whatever you prefer. Then add about 4-6 tablespoons of it to your recipe. 

Viola. A powerbar.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

HarleyRider said:


> Sorry... what is LTS? :dunno:


LTS - Long Term Storage

For more acronyms: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f45/faq-standard-acronyms-2285/


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I tried doing an espresso infused rolled oat bar not to long ago. I would put the recipe up bit it was a horrible failure. Nothing ended up the way it was supposed to. The wife said no more experimenting for a little while ( I wrecked the kitchen. I cleaned it but nothing is going to get that coffee colored stain out of the carpet.).


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Dean said:


> I tried doing an espresso infused rolled oat bar not to long ago. I would put the recipe up bit it was a horrible failure. Nothing ended up the way it was supposed to. The wife said no more experimenting for a little while ( I wrecked the kitchen. I cleaned it but nothing is going to get that coffee colored stain out of the carpet.).


HHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA...thank you Dean, first good laugh in days!!!

word of advice, avoid using "her" range to melt lead and cast round balls on.....they have no sense of humor...none..nada..


----------

